# Pregnant Doe Post



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, time to make amends. Sorry everybody! 

Lundy, the thought about a "political" post only hit me after I had typed the first part of that paragraph. I did not mean it as a taunt, or as a "come on and lock the thread" type of dare. It truly hit me as "Uh oh, I'm treading on thin ice here!" In no way was it "bragging", it was more like fear.

I noticed that I was not the only one who thought that the pic may have been in poor taste. As I allowed in one of my posts, those of us who have been in the field for a while know that such things happen. That does not mean that we advertise them! For instance, how North American Whitetail chooses to portray the pics of trophy bucks in their magazine. 

I would ask Massilon Buckeye if he also believes in the first amendment. One might not think so considering his opinion of my post.Do I not have the right to express my opinion? He claims that I am fighting PETA"s fight. Are you out of your mind? Then he asks if I support the second amendment. Where does this kind of stuff come from? He says he doesn't like reading about gut shot and lost deer on here, but he doesn't ask that the thread be closed. When did I ever ask for a thread to be closed? Yes! We, as hunters, all know that such things happen! 

And, last of all, bobk has a problem with the length of my posts! Well I guess he'll have a problem with this one as well! Sorry, bobk, but I'm not a "sound bite" kind of guy! Some subjects deserve more than a "Hey, I'm cool with it" response. And, no, I don't think I'm smarter than everyone else, I simply have a point of view. I figure by laying out so many points, more people get to take shots at me. It serves to educate me, as well as the rest of the forum.

Anyway, enough of this self flagellation. I didn't mean to cause such a big hullabaloo. Thought I was expressing my opinion.Thank you.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sir,
I'd have been very intrigued with such a find in the field and probably posted it as well. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so you start a thread to say "sorry everbody" then you go on and tell them they were wrong

i dont think youre sorry at all, i think youre upset because you didnt get the last word in and think this is how you can.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry my arse. That's a lie and you know it. See, point made in 20 words or less.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Your apology is noted.


----------

